# Cocobolo Burl Predator call..



## bearmanric (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is a sweet call i sold this week. It is Cocobolo Burl very pretty wood. The is a Distress Predator call. Thought i would share. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2032.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2034.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2033.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 4, 2012)

very nice rick- stunning color


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you. Sold my first spalted sycamore last night sweet call. Rick


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 8, 2012)

congrates rick got some chestnut cherry / apple burl comeing your way soon work some of that majic  duckman


----------

